# Sexing Angelfish & Silver Dollars



## ChristinaT (Nov 29, 2011)

does anyone know how you tell the difference between male and females?

this is my angelfish (with silverdollar to the left and yellow apple snail behind)

it's body is 2" long, then its tail is 3 quarters of an long (2cm).
and its overall height from top of top fin to bottom of long spilky fins is about 6"
Its eye's have red either side of the pupils.

this is my Silverdollar (and the angelfish)

its body is 3" long and its back fin is half an inch long (1.5cm).
and its overall height from top of top fin to bottom of belly is about 2 and a half inches


----------



## ChristinaT (Nov 29, 2011)

the Silver Dollar also has a red stripe on the main fin at the back that goes from bottom of belly to tail fin (i think its called the anal fin)


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

*no help here*

Sorry I can't help

Perhaps the one that lays eggs is the female

and the one with the remote is the male?


*old dude


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish I knew, but very pretty fish!


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

The only definitive method that I know of when sexing Angels is only at spawn time. Even then you can have two females "doing the dance"..Once ya have viable eggs, you've a pair. The tube on the female will be broader, the males more pointy.. (Makes sense if ya think about it).. A fairly good indicator is the presence or absence of a bit of a hump just in front of the dorsal fin... Usually the hump will be a male. Bill in Va.


----------



## AmazonTreats (Nov 12, 2011)

I breed South American Cichlids and my husbandry experience at first glance says Male. The only problem with sexing Angels or Discus is that they do not always fall under generalizations. However, there are a couple of determining factors I look for in young adults from the size of the fish I would say it is about 7-9 months old. When feeding your fish does the Angel defend the food? if it does it is probably a male. As well, at that age there should be a view of the papillae which is the breeding tube and females by that age will show a slight but definetly present tip of a tube. The males is only present if the fish is looked at from the bottom up and is stubbier and well hidden. The abdomen of the male Angel or Discus tends to be higher and rounder than that of the females which is lower and wider in girth. So that is how I am coming to my conclusion. Most people go for the bump on the head but I have had both Discus and Angel females with bumps but generally the females heads are slanted down the males are more bumpy and rounder. Hope that helps.


----------



## ChristinaT (Nov 29, 2011)

Update to this thread.

my angel fish was a male, I brought another and it was a female (a yellow one) and they made 200 odd eggs, and now i have two survivors of that lot of babies.




























edit to add: babies currently have some 'tonic' left in their water hence why its a little blue tinted.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

congrates


----------

